# Getting really good speeds on BSNL unlimited 2MBPS EVDO



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/325837664.png

This is the speed i am getting indoors in a completely isolated room.The service is really good with absolutely no downtimes.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2008)

quite low


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2008)

Its low because the room is totally closed.If i get in an extension cable and hang it out of the window i will get excellent speeds.


----------



## mohitgiri (Sep 19, 2008)

some time slow some time faster...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Its low because the room is totally closed.If i get in an extension cable and hang it out of the window i will get excellent speeds.


Have you tried using some kind of home made signal booster ?

I don't know how EVDO works, but for radio and DD TV, I used to try connecting a wire to each of my windows (the grills) and getting them together touching the antina for high signal strength. That was quite a few years back, when I didn't have any cable at home.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 19, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/325837664.png
> 
> This is the speed i am getting indoors in a completely isolated room.The service is really good with absolutely no downtimes.



Post the fastest result as well(in open room  )


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 19, 2008)

I will be posting s review of nvidia's GPU physx.So ill be busy for a while.
I am currently getting extremely high speeds of upto 800Kbps.
I have tried gaming multiplayer and found that its possible to play games on BSNL evdo but sometimes the ping is too high.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 19, 2008)

You're using BSNL in Boston?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2008)

@harvik Thats a OK speed.. I have observed over a month that my speed never crosses 63 K*B*ps. I feel that BSNL is has put a  512 Kbps limitation in my circle. I get full signal cause the tower is less than a kilometer away from my home.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Sep 20, 2008)

I get a signal strength of three bars,but sometimes the speed becomes too low.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2008)

here in my place bsnl say we can get speed around 400kbps to 700kbps.
there is no 2mbps here


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 21, 2008)

@Charan

u hav to be under an EVDO tower to access 2Mbps plan, otherwise the EVDO device will switch to normal 144kbps WLL plan


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

pimpom said:


> You're using BSNL in Boston?


lol...indeed !


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @Charan
> 
> u hav to be under an EVDO tower to access 2Mbps plan, otherwise the EVDO device will switch to normal 144kbps WLL plan


Yes I am under EVDO tower, I get 4 bars at my home in most of the places.


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

@Harvik & Charan

Can you both please tell me what pings do you get here with your EVDO connection to this server *203.215.243.113*.........Thanx in advance. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> I don't know how EVDO works, but for radio and DD TV, I used to try connecting a wire to each of my windows (the grills) and getting them together touching the antina for high signal strength. That was quite a few years back, when I didn't have any cable at home.


EVDO is just an improvement over CDMA.  It works the same way a CDMA mobile works.


----------



## NauticA (Sep 22, 2008)

how can i get an EVDO connection?
what is this ?
a wireless card like tata indicom?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

NauticA said:


> how can i get an EVDO connection?
> what is this ?
> a wireless card like tata indicom?


Yes, its similar to Tata plug2sufr but speeds are more and charges are less
for taking a connection, visit customer service center at local exchange.
More information here --> *bsnlevdoclub.com/


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @Harvik & Charan
> 
> Can you both please tell me what pings do you get here with your EVDO connection to this server *203.215.243.113*.........Thanx in advance.



When Harvik780 Plays @ My CoD4 Server, he gets 210-240ms Ping which is pretty high.So They use their 256kbps Sify broadband for gaming as their BSNL gives high pings.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @Harvik & Charan
> 
> Can you both please tell me what pings do you get here with your EVDO connection to this server *203.215.243.113*.........Thanx in advance.
> 
> ...



Very high ping on that server >>1sec.
BTW it is only possible to play games on EVDO if your closer to the tower.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

pimpom said:


> You're using BSNL in Boston?



lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 24, 2008)

pimpom said:


> You're using BSNL in Boston?


You could even get something like 20mbps unlimited in US for that price.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Ya I read somewhere in this forum....


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2008)

This is the maximum speed i got today on a torrent.
*img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=evdospeedmf3.jpg

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/3563/evdospeedmf3.th.jpg*img208.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 24, 2008)

Only download speed is being shown. Upload?


----------



## Chirag (Sep 24, 2008)

BSNL Evdo works locally only na? Like you can't take it to other city and stuff.  Thats what the bsnl guys were telling me.. True?


----------



## NauticA (Sep 24, 2008)

*what is the tariff and what is the speed ?*


----------



## nix (Sep 24, 2008)

i advise users to not go in for EVDO connection until they are 100% sure that they will get EVDO coverage in their area and not the usual 144 kb  speed. problem is there is not enough info available about this service. i had also got this EVDO.. about 3-4 months back... used it for about a month... never got high speeds. the guys in BSNL didnt even know what EVDO was. so i had to chuck it.. waste of money.. 

it doesnt make sense. if BSNL were to make this available all over.. then ppl would shift from wired broadband to that service which is cheaper and offers better speeds. the EVDO thing is not really organized yet..


----------



## Chirag (Sep 25, 2008)

Does it work in other cities if bought in ur hometown?


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it works but only as CDMA 1X and not EVDO.The modem downgrades to CDMA 1X speed.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 6, 2008)

my pune based bsnl evdo works in pune, nasik & kalyan... but still bsnl ppl said that it wont work in nagpur... i dont see a reason why.. though i dont htink that it really does downgrade to CDMA1x because the highway coverage is horrendous... touch the highway and bye-bye...

but the main point is... i havnt received a single bill for the last 3 months.. in my 3 months of usage...

i dunno whether to be happy or sad about it...

P.S.: i have a total of 3 connections... 1 Nasik and 2 in Pune... and for the 3... i have recieved 1 out of the 9 scheduled bills.


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 6, 2008)

i'am quiet near to my bsnl exchange only 500m away from the tower..so what do you think guys shall i go for evdo..the bsnl staffs are not sure about the evdo facility in our area..i think yes..actually they dont know what is evdo..(they talk to me like that.. EVDO!..errr...what the F** is that)..if evdo is available..should i go for that..?


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 8, 2008)

what about pune ? do we get 2 mbps bandwidth ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 8, 2008)

is evdo coverage availaible in noida???


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 8, 2008)

can someone please post links/info about the package/plan details.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't even think of going for EVDO.Its the worst BB connection you can get.
Actually the reason why i get games quickly is that because i have fused my sify connection with this one using an internet load balancing software.


----------

